# I think DS's penis is twisted



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

DS is almost three and I don't know why I never noticed it before, but last night when I changed him, it looked like his penis was twisted. His raphe is straight up his scrotum, then veers off to one side. Then it looks like it's trying to get back to center and is almost back to the center by the tip of the foreskin.

Is this something to be concerned about? Will it affect erections when he gets older?


----------



## BamaDude (Aug 17, 2006)

Once it gets past the scrotum, a raphe can wander every which way. This does not affect the inner structures of the penis, is perfectly natural, and is absolutely nothing to worry about.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

My son's is the same way. I wrote this same post nearly three years ago.







It's all good! It's a normal variation, it seems.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

The foreskin can be pretty loose some times (and completely seperated by adult hood) it can move around indeppendently fom the shaft or the glans. I've seen DS twist his so you can see the raphe from the front. Then he'll twist it the other way and you can see it again from the front but coming around in a different direction.

Next time you change him it maybe back to straight or off in a different direction. If it is consitently off in the same direction my guess is that he is seperated more on one side than the other, which is perfectly normal.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Seems to be a pretty common occurance.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

eepster, in my son's case, it's a constant and consistent twist. When he was newborn and completely adhered, it was the same as now, when he's about 95% detached and retractile. He twists it about when he plays, but it's static position is about a 70 degree twist from the base. In his case, the frenulum and groove of his glans is slightly off-center, too.

No big deal, it looks very 'normal' and if I weren't a notice-everything-mama-bear, I would have never realized it was there.


----------

